# White headed nun



## welovepets (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I have just bought what I thought was a female white headed nun finch. I already have a male in the cage however in the last few days the female has started making asort of quaking sound I am scared she may be trying to sing which would make her a male. Does anyone have any munias and does the female make any sounds or calls?
All feedback would be most appreciated :smilewinkgrin:

wwww.welovepetsitting.com.au


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

:lol: ooh dear...


----------



## welovepets (Aug 2, 2011)

when I first got the new bird the male was attacking it but also trying to jump on its back I thought this was mating behaviour. He has stopped attacking it now but the new bird sounds like it is trying to sing but it sounds like a duck.


----------

